# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E15

## Izual

Ce soir, à 21h00, la rédaction sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E15 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Taï Lolo

Encore une bonne émission avec des discussions intéressantes même sur les sujets sérieux. Bon, ça manquait de quiz et il y a eu le passage tragi-comique sur The Last of Us 2 où on a pas tout pu entendre.
Et si refuser d'avaler la dernière couleuvre à la mode du jeu sur PC, c'est être aigri alors ouais, je suis fier d'être aigri.  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

Je trouve scandaleux qu'Ivan qualifie cette équipe d'"équipe A" alors que l'équipe A est celle d'Ackboo  :Cell:  A comme Ackboo, c'est pourtant évident!

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je trouve scandaleux qu'Ivan qualifie cette équipe d'"équipe A" alors que l'équipe A est celle d'Ackboo  A comme Ackboo, c'est pourtant évident!


C'est pas "Ackboo" c'est "ackboo". Donc il a l'équipe a, à comparer à l'équipe A d'Ivan. N'importe quelle analyse de caractères en ASCII prouvera que ce sont deux caractères fondamentalement différents, et impossibles à confondre.


Purée, j'aurais du être avocat du droit à la propriété intellectuelle.

----------


## elmomo

Question technique : Chat utilise OBS pour la réal ?

----------


## taxalot

Merci d'égayer mes jeudis, parce que franchement c'est plutôt triste les jeudis. Surtout que Koh Lanta c'est fini et que Claude n'a pas gagné.

----------


## Galgu

Excellente émission sur le fond, vraiment une bonne analyse de la reprise marketing des boites JV de l'actualité. On aime Izual de droite  ::ninja:: 

par contre toujours les problèmes techniques embêtants.

----------


## azruqh

Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus... logique ? de créer un fil unique pour l'ensemble des émissions, façon fil des _streams_, plutôt qu'un fil qui ne dépassera pas douze messages à chaque fois ?

----------


## Kaelis

Y en a un et tu y participes en plus, keskitemank ?

----------


## SFK94

Ivan a un air d'Hannibal Smith c'est vrai (A-Team ;-)), mais il lui manque le cigare  :Cigare: 
Ne me demandez qui est Looping  :^_^: .

Sinon, à quand l'émission de nouveau en déconfinée ? A la rentrée ? Bon, désolé si la question a déjà été évoquée...

----------


## Graine

C'est donc toi Ivan le fou!!
 ::ninja::

----------


## extrarold

Super, merci

----------

